# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  12 May 2011: Azumi, Blu models updated

## Shamseldeen Victory

12 May 2011: Azumi, Blu models updated 
.Azumi-S101 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Blu-T210 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Megafon-CP10 operations improved
.Motorola-WX161 model supported
.firmware database updated    *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

